# Cockatiels and cats!



## RainbowMagic (Dec 9, 2014)

Does anyone have experience having both a cat and a cockatiel? I have a beautiful grey cockatiel :grey tiel: whom I've had for more than 10 years and I'd really like to take a cat, as well... I understand this is a very dangerous combination, but I'm wondering what would it take for it to work out? 

I'm guessing that to be completely safe it would be better not to ever let them be in the same room together, right? Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## satamakaupunki (Aug 30, 2015)

cat scratches are lethal to birds unfortunately so if you ever get a cat, you wouldn't want to have them both out in the same area ever


----------



## RainbowMagic (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for replying! Yes, I read that as well... In any case it would be a complicated thing. I don't know how I'd manage to keep em separated always, so that both could run around enough.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep, cat scratches are lethal, and their saliva is also toxic, so no contact whatsoever. I do have cats. Also 4 birds. However, the cat goes outside, I lock the cat door, the birds come out for a few hours. That works for me, but not everybody has the luxury of a cat that is willing to go outdoors, or perhaps they live in an apartment and don't have that option. You have to examine your own situation and see if you can manage


----------



## RainbowMagic (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmm, yes, I do live in an apartment so it does sound pretty complicated. Also, I'm used to letting the birdy fly around the apartment most of the day, trying to get him to the cage for the night. Maybe it would be too much stress for him if I'd let him get out less.. I'll have to think it through well and see if there's any way I could manage, though could be that in my case it's impossible after all. Thanks for your help.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

When I had cats, the birds got locked in the bird room while the cats were allowed free rein of the apartment. It worked out okay and in the end everyone had enough exercise and attention


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I hope you don't add a cat to your household. Your tiel has enjoyed 10 years of life in a cat-free environment and now he would have to share the apartment with a predator. Even if you are very careful most cats will naturally be looking for the opportunity to strike at the bird and the cat's proximity alone could very well stress the bird to death. It really isn't fair to the bird who was there first.

Take a look at the archives if you get a chance - this subject comes up from time to time. Sometimes bird owners are more or less stuck with dealing with the cat/bird problem such as when families merge - but that doesn't apply to you.

Generally, I am thankful to have my cockatiel(s) year after year because at any time there is the potential for tragedy whether it be an accident/escape/illness/tainted food or whatever. The best we can do is be reasonably careful and enjoy our loving little feathered friends day by day.

But I wouldn't push my luck by getting a cat.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## TheJediBird (Sep 11, 2015)

I have two cats. One of them loves to sleep on Obi's cage and he actually likes the cat. He'll sing to him and gets possessive of him (He's pretty cage aggressive and seems to think that anything that touches his cage belongs to him.) However, I still wouldn't trust them being in the same room together. The cats are fine if Obi sits still or climbs, but when he flies it gets them worked up. I am lucky enough to have a screened deck where I can let Obi have some supervised time out of his cage. I think it would be secure enough to let him just spend all day loose out there, but there are enough people in my family that someone would probably leave the door open and he'd either get out, or the cats would get in.


----------



## RainbowMagic (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmm, yes, you're right, it really would be unfair for my tiel. He's pretty easily stressed out by new things, I don't wanna put him through that... Oh well, I'll have to postpone my dream of having a cat!


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

I have two Maine *****. Simply teach them not to go near the birds. Water bottle works great. Usually only successful if you start as a kitten. And even then. Never give opportunity the chance to knock. I don't trust my cats who ignore my birds, around them out of the cage. Cats are put away when birds are out. And cats are taught to stay away from cages. No tormenting the birds. No sleeping on cages. Etc. No reason you can't have a cat. Just be responsible about it and don't leave room for accidents no matter how non reactive your cat becomes.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Mt cat and bird are out together when I am in the room but the cat gets put out when I leave the room. I have monitored their behaviour and reactions together and am happy with this arrangement although I would never recommend it to others.


----------



## Meteo (Jun 22, 2015)

I heard someone's cockatiel was eaten by a cat


----------



## TheJediBird (Sep 11, 2015)

Meteo said:


> I heard someone's cockatiel was eaten by a cat


I think that could easily be avoided if you take the right precautions. Even if they're out at the same time in the same room, as long as they were properly supervised, I don't think a cat would get the chance to actually kill and eat the 'tiel. I play it really safe and don't have the cats in the same room when Obi is loose and he's only allowed out in either my bedroom or our screened deck. Even then, if I'm going to leave at all, even for just a couple seconds, he goes back in his cage while I'm gone.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104 Just a good sticky to help with the precautions of tiels and other pets. Better safe then sorry is always the best policy.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I think the best thing to do would be to adopt an older cat who's already proven to have a low prey drive.

My cat does great with my tiels. I've never once seen her "stalk" or show much interest in them. She is waaaayy more interested in what's going on outside the window. They show zero signs of being stressed by her presence. Even still, knowing a single scratch or bite could be fatal, I never leave them in the same room together. I had my cat before I got the tiels, and we've had other prey pets (rats) in the house before, so I knew what she was like beforehand. 

It can be done, but you do have to be careful. A sturdy cage with locking doors and preferably a separate room will do a lot to keep the birds safe.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> It can be done, but you do have to be careful. A sturdy cage with locking doors and preferably a separate room will do a lot to keep the birds safe.


Exactly my POV! And have a cage that has doors that can't be broken into. Some cats are smart little stinkers.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

TheJediBird said:


> Even if they're out at the same time in the same room, as long as they were properly supervised, I don't think a cat would get the chance to actually kill and eat the 'tiel.


You'd be surprised by how lightning-quick cats are when they want to be.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

I think everyone I know that has tiels also has cats. And they all have the same problem. House cats are often lazy and seemingly not interested in the bird, so it's easy to forget they are predators. So they try to let the tiel out a little. Or leave the cage and the cats in the same room. And it goes well. Maybe for a long time. But cats have instincts that suddenly kick in, because the bird flaps or flies or looks funny at the cat. You can't train a cat to not kill. That's what they do and the risk of a cat trying to kill your bird doesn't lower just because it hasn't tried to attack it yet. Once I grabbed a cat in the air because it suddenly leaped for a bird at a place I was visiting. You can't count on beeing that lucky. The owner had never seen the cat doing anything like that and it had been loose with her tiels for three years. For three years that could have been cute photos and a story for the internet, in a second it almost turned in to a horror movie.

So no, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

I echo everyone else -- cats and birds don't mix. And they never should. 
I have had cats and birds and these are my experiences ---

First cat with my first budgie. Kept apart from each other, never mix. Yet somehow cat was able to get into the room with my budgie (in his cage!) and -- I'm not sure how, I was at school at the time -- he bit my budgie and my budgie died.

Same cat with Maxi -- kept apart, cat never showed any interest but always kept it safe. 

Our second cat with Maxi. Kept separate. I have the luxury of having a room which is Maxi's (which actually has 3 doors, one is patio and other 2 glass so Maxi sees all aha). This room is a no-cat zone, he can never enter it. Maxi comes out loose in the lounge/other rooms when we know the cat is either a. shut in a room upstairs (only if the cat is happily asleep on a bed!) or b. happily outside roaming about with all the windows shut. 

It's really not worth the risk -- only have a cat if you can safeguard your bird at all times. I would never have a cat and a bird together -- predator and prey, no matter what the temperament of the cat, I'm sure some people wouldn't have a relaxed attitude to a mouse and a cat.


----------



## RainbowMagic (Dec 9, 2014)

Aaah, thanks Roxy, that link was very helpful in understanding the risks better! 

I'm still considering it having a cat and looking through the options... I'll be on the lookout for cats with a low drive to hunt, and I'll take time to plan, and think it all through. If I'm to take a kitten, then I'll have to think of how to train him/her to keep away. Also I'll have to remember not to never get too laid-back about it, even if I find a cat who seems to show no interest in my tiel. 

I don't know how my cockatiel would take this... he's cautious and sensitive as any other tiel, and I wouldn't want to stress him. He usually flies around the living room during daytime, his favourite place to stay being the ceiling lamp (where I don't really imagine a cat being able to catch him), but with his wings not clipped, I've seen him adventure once in awhile to all kinds of places, even walking around on the floor... Also, we can't really get him into the cage when he doesn't want to go since he's afraid of hands and won't let us touch him, which makes it more problematic.


----------



## RainbowMagic (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh, and also, I see a lot of suggestions mentioning getting a sturdy cage that can't be knocked over or broken into, but my bird is terrified to go in the cage even if I just put something new inside the cage, how could he accept a new cage?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lots and lots of millet and patience and time. I would definitely recommend training your tiel and getting him used to a new cage before adding a cat.


----------

